# Ford Fiesta RS Turbo Protection Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Ford Fiesta RS Turbo Protection Detail

This is a Protection Detail on a Ford Fiesta RS Turbo getting ready for the summer shows and giving it a decent level of protection ready for the summer rain

I cleaned the wheels using the bilt hamber auto wheel cleaner and various wheel brushes, wheel wooleys and a noodle wash mitt




























The car was then given its first coat of snow foam made up of the valet pro PH neutral snowfoam, the snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and whilst this was still on the car the car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a lambswool wash mitt.


















































































The car was then rinsed off using a open ended hose and dryed using the woolly mammoth drying towel, before being brought inside the unit. The car wasn`t clayed as it was only done by the owner 3 week ago and was still nice a smooth lol

I then went round the car applying the Chemical Guys Glossworkz glaze by DA and a Lake county glazing pad and gave the car 2 coats of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio

























































































































































































































Whilst waiting to buff the second coat of wax the exhaust was cleaned up using Auto finesse Mercury metal polish, a product i`m really starting to love as gives a stunning finish.




























Tyres where dressed with valet pro tyre dressing and alloys with Optiseal the arches dressed with Hyper dressing.

Then the car was then taken outside for some finished shots


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

looks fantastic....few and far on the roads now..


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great job. Fantastic gloss to the paint. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nice work shaun :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great nice work:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good... still like that front bumper with the 2 fogs either side.... (same as pug 309 gti)

Nice work...

:thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Lovely work  :thumb:
Shame the car's not got the original 3 spokes on it


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

brilliant job. The sun shows the shine a treat. I cant remember the last time i saw an RS Fiesta let alone one that's in as good a condition as that one.:thumb:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

lovely car i had one in white when they first came out


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Nice. :thumb:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Looks cracking mate, couldn't tell you the last time I seen one of these on the road.

What wheels are on it, as the original fiesta RS had the three spoke alloys.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Cracking work on a classic Ford. I'd love one .


----------



## GiannisM (May 11, 2012)

Nice job man!:thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looking good there Shaun, whats the Glossworks glaze like ?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another lovely motor... Truely stunning work!!!

I think you know which detail im looking forward to tho...

Just beautiful!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice tidy example that, cracking job too.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

i had one in white and ill tell you what this thing was fast it had a cossie turbo on it and all sorts and i mean 90mph in seconed gear when i had it on track


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Love these, looks in great condition. Wants to change to one type of tyre (rears) annoys me, sorry but it does, especially on a show car.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks Good! Escort Cosworth wheels?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning, in the middle of help two of my mates restore there fiesta rs turbos 


Brian


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice work on a cracking little motor. Had one just like that more than a few years ago. Would love to have another,and tried to convince the Mrs the other week but alas she said four cars is enough lol.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, love those wheels


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Great work


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

__D5__ said:


> Looks Good! Escort Cosworth wheels?


Mondeo Si / RS catalogue, Escort had more of a dish effect


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

nothing short of amazing. looks to be a peach of an rs


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice car - retro as hell now. :thumb:

Nice work on that, one of the best colours for these I think.

:wave:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Great work! I bet the owner was chuffed to bits, looks like new!

Got one of these to fully restore from a bare shell respray! same colour too. Just managed to nick a set of original 3 spokes from Ebay for £120!


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Excellent work, that radiant red paint is really stunning in the sunlight.

I restored a white one a few years ago :thumb:

Awesome pocket rockets :driver:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^:argie::argie:....and the proper wheels :thumb:


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> ^^:argie::argie:....and the proper wheels :thumb:


Somehow i've ended up with about 8 extra 3 spoke wheels that i must get refurbed
and put on ebay :wall:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic! A very rare sight indeed!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great job as always Shaun! :thumb:

Don't see many of these nowadays :driver:


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

*Like It*

Hi Shaun.
Lovely job there mate, i bet the owner is delighted with that.
I've bought myself an 09 plate Freelander 2, and i plan on bringing it over one day next week with a view of you working your'e magic on it.
Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Shaun that looks amazing.. great set you have there as well!!!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

athol said:


> Looking good there Shaun, whats the Glossworks glaze like ?


Its a really good glaze Athol, can be applied by hand or machine in nice thin coat and buffed to leaving a stunning finish.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Another lovely motor... Truely stunning work!!!
> 
> I think you know which detail im looking forward to tho...
> 
> Just beautiful!


Cheers Mal, i`ve just had the wheels dropped off the other day for the Ticky ready to seal them up and get them fitted in a few weeks matey :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stan laurel said:


> Hi Shaun.
> Lovely job there mate, i bet the owner is delighted with that.
> I've bought myself an 09 plate Freelander 2, and i plan on bringing it over one day next week with a view of you working your'e magic on it.
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


Cheers Paul, drop me a text matey and we can sort something out :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Shaun that looks amazing.. great set you have there as well!!!


Cheers Rollo, really loving working inside and listening to the rain on the roof :lol:


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow. Looks stunning. Top job matey!!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work matey!


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

__D5__ said:


> Looks Good! Escort Cosworth wheels?





SteveTDCi said:


> Mondeo Si / RS catalogue, Escort had more of a dish effect


Indeed. Cossie wheels were very difficult to get to fit right on the Fiesta. Mondeo's on 195/45 tyres were much easier!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff there!

Can't remember when I last saw one of those in the flesh.


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Cracking job again mate. The finish is awsome. Im really pleased with it.
Thanks again matey


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

loving that car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> Cracking job again mate. The finish is awsome. Im really pleased with it.
> Thanks again matey


Cheers Roger the car still looked stunning the other day matey:argie:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

very very nice,still one of my fave early 90s hot hatches and now so so rare a definate car to hold onto.cheers for posting this


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Rob


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice little car!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice work, red is one of the best colours to detail


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

absolutly brill :thumb:

always wanted one of these, closest I got was a white XR2i


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers matey


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Always had a soft spot for these


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Shaun, really glossy finish to the red, nice to see one in such good nick!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work super shine on that paint work.

Awesome shelf stacking!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Teeside's finest as all these comments prove.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks really nice, :thumb:.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely work


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work, looks like it just rolled straight off the production line


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Such a tidy, great looking car! Nice job!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Guys


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Soul Hudson said:


> Teeside's finest as all these comments prove.


Cheers Matey:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work bud,nice to see them with ambers on :thumb:


----------

